# Next CC Ecosse Ride?



## Col5632 (4 May 2012)

Was speaking to mark (fubar) about this last night and i suggested saturday 19th may, not overly bothered on the route 

Was tempted by a route kinross CC do but im open to suggestions 

http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=324684

So who's up for a ride on the 19th?


----------



## Fubar (4 May 2012)

Hi Col

That looks like a pretty long route, do you know what the mileage is? Assuming I can sit down again after the Etape I should be ok for a ride out on 19th, however I may only do part of that route, don't want to kill myself twice in one week ! As I mentioned an alternative I'd looked at was Redstone Rigg which I think was a previous CC Ecosse ride.

I'll keep my eye on the thread. Regards, Mark


----------



## ACS (4 May 2012)

My stomping ground. Recommend a varation on this route, from Falkland go over towards Ladybank up to the 91 and down to Newburgh. Quick road, light traffic and more scenic than the A91 Gateside to 'muchty.


----------



## Col5632 (4 May 2012)

Fubar said:


> Hi Col
> 
> That looks like a pretty long route, do you know what the mileage is? Assuming I can sit down again after the Etape I should be ok for a ride out on 19th, however I may only do part of that route, don't want to kill myself twice in one week ! As I mentioned an alternative I'd looked at was Redstone Rigg which I think was a previous CC Ecosse ride.
> 
> I'll keep my eye on the thread. Regards, Mark


 
I think its around 72 miles, Redstone Rigg sounds good also, like i said im open to route and distance suggestions


----------



## ACS (4 May 2012)

How about Kinross, round the loch (Vain Farm side), over Falkland, cake at the Pillars of Hercules (PoH), fast run down to Newburgh, up to Glenfarg (fast boys and masochists can assault the Wicks O'Bagie) and back to Kinross. Not sure as to the milage, nice mixture of hills and fast bits. Those wanting a shorter route can go from the PoH down to Strathmiglo round the side of Falkland and over to Kinross via the top side of the loch.
Only down side is Kinross does not have great transport connections.


----------



## Fubar (4 May 2012)

ACS said:


> How about Kinross, round the loch (Vain Farm side), over Falkland, cake at the Pillars of Hercules (PoH), fast run down to Newburgh, up to Glenfarg (fast boys and masochists can assault the Wicks O'Bagie) and back to Kinross. Not sure as to the milage, nice mixture of hills and fast bits. Those wanting a shorter route can go from the PoH down to Strathmiglo round the side of Falkland and over to Kinross via the top side of the loch.
> Only down side is Kinross does not have great transport connections.


 
Sounds almost what we did last time out though I would prefer this as an alternative - not too keen on the more "urbanised" areas of Fife if you catch my drift! We can see if anyone comes up with any other alternatives, I too am open to influence...


----------



## Col5632 (7 May 2012)

Sounds like a good route but as Mark said it was more or less the one we done about a month ago, any other suggestions?


----------



## Rasmus (8 May 2012)

Well I know I very nearly almost promised to organize a ride, but I'm afraid real life has been fairly busy recently, so I have had other things on my mind. Well done on taking some initiative! 

19th of May is open in my calendar, so I should be able to join you. Fife is a little inconvenient for me by public transport though. Something out of Alloa or Dunblane would be easier. Redstone Rigg could be fun, too.


----------



## Col5632 (8 May 2012)

Rasmus said:


> Well I know I very nearly almost promised to organize a ride, but I'm afraid real life has been fairly busy recently, so I have had other things on my mind. Well done on taking some initiative!
> 
> 19th of May is open in my calendar, so I should be able to join you. Fife is a little inconvenient for me by public transport though. Something out of Alloa or Dunblane would be easier. Redstone Rigg could be fun, too.


 
How about a alloa/stirling type loop then?


----------



## Telemark (12 May 2012)

Sorry next weekend is already booked out ...
Hope you have a good ride, wherever you end up going!

T


----------



## HLaB (12 May 2012)

I'd love to but I have some slight logistic problems just now and won't make it, have a good one folks.


----------



## Telemark (13 May 2012)

HLaB said:


> I'd love to but I have some slight logistic problems just now and won't make it, have a good one folks.


 
... linked to your new location? I just spotted it this morning - hope you've got your bike with you, to hang on to your leading CC/CC Ecosse position on MCL 

T (sorry for going slightly off topic)


----------



## HLaB (13 May 2012)

Telemark said:


> ... linked to your new location? I just spotted it this morning - hope you've got your bike with you, to hang on to your leading CC/CC Ecosse position on MCL
> 
> T (sorry for going slightly off topic)


I've only got a £99er folding BSO and 1.6mile (eachway) commutes took it out though for 50 yesterday and 63 today but I dare say I won't be doing that every week.


----------



## Col5632 (14 May 2012)

Telemark said:


> Sorry next weekend is already booked out ...
> Hope you have a good ride, wherever you end up going!
> 
> T


 
Cheers 

I'l defo be out this sat so if anybody has any routes in my mind im game


----------



## Fubar (18 May 2012)

Hi Col, just to confirm I won't be out this Saturday - legs and bum are fine now (were never that bad), but I have to work tomorrow as we have a gap in the rota. Also not cleaned the bike since getting back on Monday and sticking it in the garage, needs to be shiny for a CC Ecosse Ride! I'll see you on the next one, need to get back on the bike again soon.


----------



## Col5632 (18 May 2012)

No problem Mark, weather depending ill be heading out over to saline and dollar and then maybe make my way to kinross from there then home again, about 40 miles i think


----------



## Fubar (18 May 2012)

Col5632 said:


> No problem Mark, weather depending ill be heading out over to saline and dollar and then maybe make my way to kinross from there then home again, about 40 miles i think


 
enjoy!


----------



## Col5632 (18 May 2012)

Fubar said:


> enjoy!


 
Thanks, i'll try 

If i do the 40 miles tomorrow i will have beaten my total cycling for last year


----------



## redcard (18 May 2012)

Does CC Ecosse ever venture further west?


----------



## Rasmus (18 May 2012)

redcard said:


> Does CC Ecosse ever venture further west?


 
It will if someone organizes it...

I sort of promised to look into it, but a high density of other commitments have been around in recent times (including tomorrow, where I will not have time for anything but a quick local outing).

So, feel free to start a thread and get the ball rolling!


----------



## redcard (20 May 2012)

I don't feel like I know enough local geography to organise a route - my trips are either a commute to Glasgow city centre, or 20 miles on the NCN. 

Would be nice if any west-coasters could organise a route to Largs or similar


----------



## Hawk (20 May 2012)

One of the best routes around Glasgow is up Eaglesham way (just back from the morning run of it), is past the windfarm (where there's a visitor centre that sells quite nice looking cake  ). It's a single track road (one traffic lane which is bidirectional) with a cycle lane either side. Quite hilly. This takes you out on to the Fenwick Moor which is two lanes of traffic each way, then a kerb and a perfectly smooth cycle path. The roads out are fairly busy which can be un-nerving but then again really good way to build up vehicular cycling confidence. Something like this http://gb.mapometer.com/cycling/route_1599118.html


----------



## Col5632 (21 May 2012)

I'm up for an invasion of the west 

It would obv need to be organised by somebody who knew the area


----------



## Fubar (21 May 2012)

Col5632 said:


> I'm up for an invasion of the west
> 
> It would obv need to be organised by somebody who knew the area


 
Me too, rota and on-call dependant - how did you go on Saturday?


----------



## Col5632 (21 May 2012)

Fubar said:


> Me too, rota and on-call dependant - how did you go on Saturday?


 
Im busy for the next 2/3 saturdays so i cant make one if the date is made then 

I never went out in the end, washed the car in the morning, had some lunch and by that time i didnt have time to go out


----------



## Fubar (21 May 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Im busy for the next 2/3 saturdays so i cant make one if the date is made then
> 
> I never went out in the end, washed the car in the morning, had some lunch and by that time i didnt have time to go out


 
I'm pretty tied up with on-call and other stuff the next few weekends also, can't even cycle to work this Thursday as I have a meeting! Need to get back on the bike soon, otherwise I'll lose the mileage I've built up over the past few months.


----------



## Col5632 (21 May 2012)

Fubar said:


> I'm pretty tied up with on-call and other stuff the next few weekends also, can't even cycle to work this Thursday as I have a meeting! Need to get back on the bike soon, otherwise I'll lose the mileage I've built up over the past few months.


 
Yeah i've not done many long cycles in a bit so need to get back on it 

You going to do the st andrews sportive?


----------



## Fubar (21 May 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Yeah i've not done many long cycles in a bit so need to get back on it
> 
> You going to do the st andrews sportive?


 
Dunno yet, was looking at it but it is around my birthday so depends what else I have on - not that my birthday makes TOO much diffence these days!


----------



## Col5632 (21 May 2012)

Fubar said:


> Dunno yet, was looking at it but it is around my birthday so depends what else I have on - not that my birthday makes TOO much diffence these days!


 
Haha suppose not 

If your up for it let me know, im planning on doing the 80 miler


----------



## Rasmus (22 May 2012)

A trip to Largs can be done in a loop out of Bishopton (~100 km). If starting in Glasgow a one-way trip is perhaps more appropriate. The Eaglesham route posted by Hawk looks interesting too, I've never ventured that way myself. Other options off the top of my head is Crow Rd (Campsies) or some route in the Glen Fruin / Rosneath area.

Should we be looking at either 16/17 or 23/24 June then? That would give ample time to decide a route and drum up some interest.


----------



## Col5632 (22 May 2012)

Rasmus said:


> A trip to Largs can be done in a loop out of Bishopton (~100 km). If starting in Glasgow a one-way trip is perhaps more appropriate. The Eaglesham route posted by Hawk looks interesting too, I've never ventured that way myself. Other options off the top of my head is Crow Rd (Campsies) or some route in the Glen Fruin / Rosneath area.
> 
> Should we be looking at either 16/17 or 23/24 June then? That would give ample time to decide a route and drum up some interest.


 
23/34th june is best for me  Us east coast well me lot will need to work out how to get through to the west etc also


----------



## zizou (22 May 2012)

Eaglesham moor is a good ride.

I'm not sure if i'll be able to make any cyclechat ride in the near future as my weekends are pretty busy at the moment but if you need any help planning a ride i know the roads in the west pretty well. The CC poster torodf also has a website with lots of route maps for the area.

btw have you considered going over to Arran? it would be more difficult to get there from the east but it makes for a great day out. On a sunny summers day with the ferry full of cyclists then its one of the best cycling experiences Scotland has to offer.


----------



## Hawk (22 May 2012)

We could do a forum ride at some point in June (annoyingly I can't do the 23/24th  ) and could do a big CC Arran Trip at some point in later summer, make an event out of it or whatever. The string road across the island has 50mph+ potential hills I'm told (I'm going tomorrow ) so anybody wanting some thrills can do a few runs of that too


----------



## jimgow (22 May 2012)

Hate to piss on your parade, but looking back at the various CC Ecosse rides through these pages (there have been lots)
i think you'll have trouble getting anyone from the east to come through for a ride, a few people have tried to organise forum rides in the west and there have been very poor turnouts with practically no one from the east even bothering to turn up. It seems the east coasters want to ride on their doorstep all the time and organise rides that are handy for them to get to, like Loch Leven and Inverkeithing, Musselburgh and a few other places. This is based purely on opinion though just from reading back on old forum rides, but i'll be very surprised if any easties make the trip through to west. It's a shame as there's loads of great routes and places to go through here too.


----------



## Col5632 (22 May 2012)

jimgow said:


> Hate to piss on your parade, but looking back at the various CC Ecosse rides through these pages (there have been lots)
> i think you'll have trouble getting anyone from the east to come through for a ride, a few people have tried to organise forum rides in the west and there have been very poor turnouts with practically no one from the east even bothering to turn up. It seems the east coasters want to ride on their doorstep all the time and organise rides that are handy for them to get to, like Loch Leven and Inverkeithing, Musselburgh and a few other places. This is based purely on opinion though just from reading back on old forum rides, but i'll be very surprised if any easties make the trip through to west. It's a shame as there's loads of great routes and places to go through here too.


 
I'm up for it, i used to be a member of a car forum and the west always wanted it through their direction and it never bothered me driving to glasgow for a meet, i really want us to get a decent cycle through the west cause its somewhere i dont have never cycled before, except PFS


----------



## redcard (22 May 2012)

I'm up for what Hawk and Rasmus have suggested. Don't really have any major plans for the summer, so I'm pretty flexible on dates. 

Might be up for the St Andrews Sportive if Stagecoach let you take bikes on the coach, or if I can organise other transport.


----------



## ACS (22 May 2012)

redcard said:


> I'm up for what Hawk and Rasmus have suggested. Don't really have any major plans for the summer, so I'm pretty flexible on dates.
> 
> Might be up for the St Andrews Sportive if Stagecoach let you take bikes on the coach, or if I can organise other transport.


 
Leuchars Railway station is about 6.5 miles from the centre of St Andrews. The first 1.5 miles of the route ( to Guardbridge) is road, then 4 miles along a good quality cycle path which is pan flat and quick. The start is about a further mile from the edge of town.

Cupar Railway station is about 10 miles from the start, 500 feet of climbing in the first 5 miles then its downhill for 4 and then a flat mile to the start.

I'm thinking about signing up for the event but I'm waiting to see how I go on the Potter for Tea Audax in early June. Not been a good cycling year for me to date.

If I do I enter I will be riding to the start from Cupar and would be happy to collect / guide riders if we can agree on the logistics.


----------



## Col5632 (23 May 2012)

redcard said:


> I'm up for what Hawk and Rasmus have suggested. Don't really have any major plans for the summer, so I'm pretty flexible on dates.
> 
> Might be up for the St Andrews Sportive if Stagecoach let you take bikes on the coach, or if I can organise other transport.


 
Good stuff  Ill try and see if i can get some east coast lot to make it through seeing as not many seem to be replying to this thread 

If you do end up entering let me/us know cause i think ill be doing it too 



ACS said:


> If I do I enter I will be riding to the start from Cupar and would be happy to collect / guide riders if we can agree on the logistics.


 
Sounds good to me


----------



## Fubar (23 May 2012)

jimgow said:


> Hate to piss on your parade, but looking back at the various CC Ecosse rides through these pages (there have been lots)
> i think you'll have trouble getting anyone from the east to come through for a ride, a few people have tried to organise forum rides in the west and there have been very poor turnouts with practically no one from the east even bothering to turn up. It seems the east coasters want to ride on their doorstep all the time and organise rides that are handy for them to get to, like Loch Leven and Inverkeithing, Musselburgh and a few other places. This is based purely on opinion though just from reading back on old forum rides, but i'll be very surprised if any easties make the trip through to west. It's a shame as there's loads of great routes and places to go through here too.


 
Don't know that I agree with the sentiment - I think everyone organises rides that are easy for _them_, for places you can cycle from your house to - and it just so happens most of the rides that have been organised (certainly since I joined) have been in the East.

Anyhoo, I don't want to commit unless I am sure I am free that weekend which I'm not yet - it might be worth starting another thread to confirm dates, route, times, etc as not everyone will dig to the end of this thread.

Regards, Mark


----------



## Telemark (23 May 2012)

Hello, I'm back ... 
Was expecting to read great tales of cakes etc, and found nothing had actually happened ...

Jimgow, I'm one of the Easties who in the past arranged quite a few rides, these were mostly in my backyard, east & middle of the central belt ... the reason being mainly that I know the roads reasonably well, whereas I wouldn't know the west at all, apart from the cyclepath between Balloch and Bowling, and pretty much all roads on Bute, Arran and Great Cumbrae ...

As for joining the rides out west, I would have loved to do those that were organised, but I couldn't make them, due to date clashes, the odd stinking cold, no access by public transport (we don't have a car), or not being up to the mileage that was planned... there was never a "couldn't be bothered" reason ...

The islands are great places to cycle, but it takes about 3 hours each way to just get to Arran from Edinburgh by train/ferry, so not really suitable for a day trip from the east 

To those planning rides ....if you were to map out shorter rides (40k-40miles), these might appeal to a larger number, and allow newbies who have never been on a CC Ecosse ride (or not-yet-fully-fit-bies like me) to join in ...
We've had the best turnouts for rides of about that length in the past. Just my 2 p ...

T


----------



## Col5632 (23 May 2012)

Telemark said:


> Hello, I'm back ...
> Was expecting to read great tales of cakes etc, and found nothing had actually happened ...
> 
> Jimgow, I'm one of the Easties who in the past arranged quite a few rides, these were mostly in my backyard, east & middle of the central belt ... the reason being mainly that I know the roads reasonably well, whereas I wouldn't know the west at all, apart from the cyclepath between Balloch and Bowling, and pretty much all roads on Bute, Arran and Great Cumbrae ...
> ...


 
Thanks for the input, tbh I like just doing 40 to 50 miles in a group because that's my high end mileage, yes I'm trying to extend that but just love cycling in a group regardless how long the cycle is  I agree also that cycles are organised by being easy for people to cycle from and to home but at the same time there is nothing stopping west coasters organising rides and just see who turns up


----------



## jimgow (24 May 2012)

Telemark said:


> Hello, I'm back ...
> Was expecting to read great tales of cakes etc, and found nothing had actually happened ...
> 
> Jimgow, I'm one of the Easties who in the past arranged quite a few rides, these were mostly in my backyard, east & middle of the central belt ... the reason being mainly that I know the roads reasonably well, whereas I wouldn't know the west at all, apart from the cyclepath between Balloch and Bowling, and pretty much all roads on Bute, Arran and Great Cumbrae ...
> ...


 
Wasn't have a personal pop at you Telemark, but i was merely making a point that east coasters very very rarely venture further than their own doorstep ! i can see your point about transport too, but not being a driver myself i've caught the train through to Edinburgh on many occasions, they do run every 15 mins so quite a good service. My main point was again looking back at the CC Ecosse threads that they were all mostly based in the east and when some have been organised in the west no one from the east made an effort to come through.


----------



## Col5632 (24 May 2012)

jimgow said:


> Wasn't have a personal pop at you Telemark, but i was merely making a point that east coasters very very rarely venture further than their own doorstep ! i can see your point about transport too, but not being a driver myself i've caught the train through to Edinburgh on many occasions, they do run every 15 mins so quite a good service. My main point was again looking back at the CC Ecosse threads that they were all mostly based in the east and when some have been organised in the west no one from the east made an effort to come through.


 
Well about 2 months ago we had a "round the forth" route and the only person to my knowledge that made it from the west was Rasmus, now as he made it through to join us i would love to repay the favour and have a cycle through the west


----------



## Fubar (24 May 2012)

jimgow said:


> Wasn't have a personal pop at you Telemark, but i was merely making a point that east coasters very very rarely venture further than their own doorstep ! i can see your point about transport too, but not being a driver myself i've caught the train through to Edinburgh on many occasions, they do run every 15 mins so quite a good service. My main point was again looking back at the CC Ecosse threads that they were all mostly based in the east and when some have been organised in the west no one from the east made an effort to come through.


 
To be fair these thing are all voluntary and there is no obligation on anyone to do anything - I think if you organise a ride you have to expect to go out on your own if no-one else can or wants to make it...


----------



## Telemark (24 May 2012)

jimgow said:


> Wasn't have a personal pop at you Telemark, but i was merely making a point that east coasters very very rarely venture further than their own doorstep ! i can see your point about transport too, but not being a driver myself i've caught the train through to Edinburgh on many occasions, they do run every 15 mins so quite a good service. My main point was again looking back at the CC Ecosse threads that they were all mostly based in the east and when some have been organised in the west no one from the east made an effort to come through.


 
That's OK, I didn't take it as a "personal pop" , but could only reply for myself rather than anybody else ... 
After all, this isn't an Easties vs. Westies  thing  , we all ARE CC Ecosse 
So let's go out for a ride some time soon, maybe meet in the middle?  

T


----------



## Col5632 (25 May 2012)

Telemark said:


> That's OK, I didn't take it as a "personal pop" , but could only reply for myself rather than anybody else ...
> After all, this isn't an Easties vs. Westies  thing  , we all ARE CC Ecosse
> So let's go out for a ride some time soon, maybe meet in the middle?
> 
> T


 
Maybe organise a ride a week or two before or after the west coast route  Im guessing somewhere like falkirk/stirling would suit most?


----------



## Hawk (25 May 2012)

Falkirk's great to get to by train. Stirling's not too bad either, and both are a reasonable drive


----------



## toroddf (25 May 2012)

For routes in the west area, have a look at my website (years 2005 to 2012). I think it is pretty extensive for routes in that area.

On the top of my head and if you want good scenery with hardly any traffic, see my Bute and Cowal route. A variation over Otter Ferry from Glendruel would be a good ride for you mountain goats. 

But if you are really up for the full west coast monty, the Five Ferries Challenge is the best possible route (it is also a Sportive) That means.... Arrival at Ardrossan Harbour by train for the first ferry possible. Ride up to Lochranza. Ferry to Claonaig, ride up to Tarbert, ferry to Portadavie, ride up around Loch Riddon over Tighnabruaich to Colintraive, ferry to Bute, ride down to Rothesay, ferry to Wemyss Bay, train home again. 
By using the Hopscotch tickets, the ferry fares are cheap. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Hawk (25 May 2012)

That ride sounds brilliant! Would be a lot of travelling for the East Coast folk to get to Ardrossan though!


----------



## redcard (26 May 2012)

I've just completed my longest solo ride to date! Did around 30 miles round trip from Paisley to just past Port Glasgow. Cycle path almost all the way, and was almost flat for the first 10 miles, followed by some rolling hills after Kilmalcolm where you can build up some speed. Same hills mildly challenging on the way home, obviously, though nothing that would kill the average CC cyclist! Saying that, I stopped twice on the way back 

FYI, Paisley is a 10 minute train journey, or a 25 minute ride, from Glasgow Central.

The route can be extended further into Greenock and around the coast. If no one organises a 'proper' route in the west, then this is something that's easy to organise, on quiet paths, achievable by (almost) all, and an be extended or shortened depending on weather, and fitness of the group.

Check out maps here http://app.strava.com/athletes/317427. I split today's ride into 4 shorter segments.


----------



## redcard (26 May 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Maybe organise a ride a week or two before or after the west coast route  Im guessing somewhere like falkirk/stirling would suit most?



My folks live in Cumbernauld, so a route starting and finishing in Stirling / Falkirk would suit me.


----------



## Telemark (26 May 2012)

... looks like another CC Ecosse ride is developing here  , in addition to the Western One on the other thread 
I'm a bit busy during the next few weekends, but will start up a new thread in a couple of weeks if nobody else does if before me.


T


----------



## Col5632 (28 May 2012)

Telemark said:


> ... looks like another CC Ecosse ride is developing here  , in addition to the Western One on the other thread
> I'm a bit busy during the next few weekends, but will start up a new thread in a couple of weeks if nobody else does if before me.
> 
> 
> T


 
That suits me


----------



## Col5632 (28 May 2012)

redcard said:


> I've just completed my longest solo ride to date! Did around 30 miles round trip from Paisley to just past Port Glasgow. Cycle path almost all the way, and was almost flat for the first 10 miles, followed by some rolling hills after Kilmalcolm where you can build up some speed. Same hills mildly challenging on the way home, obviously, though nothing that would kill the average CC cyclist! Saying that, I stopped twice on the way back
> 
> FYI, Paisley is a 10 minute train journey, or a 25 minute ride, from Glasgow Central.
> 
> ...


 
Never actually seen this post first time round, sounds like something that can be an option 

Might try and keep this thread for an east/west route and leave the other thread for a west route


----------



## Col5632 (4 Jun 2012)

Anybody got any more thoughts on a Stirling/Alloa ride? Not quite an official run but I think me and Fubar are heading out in the 9th June round dline if anybody fancies a short ride out?


----------



## TechMech (8 Jul 2012)

I would join you on a ride near Stirling, as long as no one falls off this time!!

And on that note where are all the original CC Ecossers? Eldudino, Scook94, Sleekitcollie, JaneSmart, and not forgetting Scoosh? There are a few others as well, but I forget their login names, but Glasgow Jim and the chap from Dollar?

I see the Edindave, Telemark, and Hlab are still about, but where's the rest hiding? (probably in the same place as me, but I never saw them )


----------



## edindave (11 Jul 2012)

All hiding from the rain I guess!


----------



## glasgowjim (12 Jul 2012)

TechMech said:


> I would join you on a ride near Stirling, as long as no one falls off this time!!
> 
> And on that note where are all the original CC Ecossers? Eldudino, Scook94, Sleekitcollie, JaneSmart, and not forgetting Scoosh? There are a few others as well, but I forget their login names, but Glasgow Jim and the chap from Dollar?
> 
> I see the Edindave, Telemark, and Hlab are still about, but where's the rest hiding? (probably in the same place as me, but I never saw them )


 
Hi Techmech  long time no see, an update on where some are i think,

Eludino, Joined a club and is now a super fast racing snake.

Scook94, Doing some Audax events and making it look easy.

Jane Smart, Last i'd heard she was also a racing snake and had joined a club.

Scoosh, Still riding though not as much as he used to.

Seamab, Met him on an RV ride at Loch Leven earlier this year along with Scoosh.

ACS, (Satans Budgie) Still riding as far as i know too, Last i heard he'd done the PFT Audax event.

Me, Still riding although mainly Audax events now and not much else.

Perhaps we should arrange a renunion


----------



## HLaB (13 Jul 2012)

TechMech said:


> I would join you on a ride near Stirling, as long as no one falls off this time!!
> 
> And on that note where are all the original CC Ecossers? Eldudino, Scook94, Sleekitcollie, JaneSmart, and not forgetting Scoosh? There are a few others as well, but I forget their login names, but Glasgow Jim and the chap from Dollar?
> 
> I see the Edindave, Telemark, and Hlab are still about, but where's the rest hiding? (probably in the same place as me, but I never saw them )


You'll find most of them on Facebook these days; in a weeks time I don't know if I'll be able to call my self CC Ecosse any more!


----------



## Jane Smart (15 Jul 2012)

Hi everyone,  I am still here, not been cycling quite so much lately ( albeit I took my bike for a short spin yesterday) 

A reunion would be great, sorry I dont join in the West Coast rides, I don't like to drive through there and trains terrify me, so I tend to stick to places I know how to get to and I don't even do Edinburgh 

I have to admit, I do spend most of my free time on facebook these days 

Lets get something organised soon


----------



## Col5632 (16 Jul 2012)

Jane Smart said:


> Lets get something organised soon


 
Sounds like a plan, not been on my bike once this month yet


----------



## JiMBR (17 Jul 2012)

I'm still here, but I mostly just lurk...mwuhahaha.


----------



## Scoosh (17 Jul 2012)

Sleekitcollie is busy driving the lead vehicle for the Olympic torch relay
HonestMan1910 (is that _really_ the year of his birth ) is more of a Facebooker**, I'm told
HLaB seems to be around but was supposed to be heading south ... 
HJ is busy stirring things following up on the Pedal on Parliament ride (and doing a great job too )
Telemark  is working too hard and assisting HJ to recover from some injuries

There are loads of newer people with whom I, for one, have never ridden. This is partly due to  and partly due to .

We'll need to do TechMech's fabulous Perth Ride again - it's a lovely ride, not too far, not too hilly, sufficiently short for newbies, sufficiently long for older  riders and all on lovely quiet roads, with a wee bit of good-quality cyclepath beside the river. There's even a pub stop  - though cake  is not as high on the list. Still - we can always keep seeking 'The Ride That Has It All' !


** why do people desert a perfectly good Forum and set up some modern, young person's "social media" thing ? 
Social Media ?? 
_UN_Social media .... <harumph>


----------



## Col5632 (18 Jul 2012)

Scoosh said:


> Sleekitcollie is busy driving the lead vehicle for the Olympic torch relay
> HonestMan1910 (is that _really_ the year of his birth ) is more of a Facebooker**, I'm told
> HLaB seems to be around but was supposed to be heading south ...
> HJ is busy stirring things following up on the Pedal on Parliament ride (and doing a great job too )
> ...


 
Maybe get a new thread started and see if we can get interest for the Perth ride?


----------



## dhd.evans (18 Jul 2012)

Might tack on to a Perth ride; nice lot of hills to take me out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (19 Jul 2012)

I'm up for doing the Perth ride. It's 70 miles away but I could jump on a train up there.


----------



## Hawk (19 Jul 2012)

jazloc said:


> I'm up for doing the http://connect.garmin.com/activity/39433726]Perth[/url] ride. It's 70 miles away but I could jump on a train up there.


 
Do a warm up ride there and a recovery ride back


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (19 Jul 2012)

Hawk said:


> Do a warm up ride there and a recovery ride back


70 miles there, 40 mile group ride and then 70 miles back. Not sure I'm up for 180 miles


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (19 Jul 2012)

If you are doing it (whoever's going), any chance it could be before 17th August? That's when the schools go back


----------



## Hawk (19 Jul 2012)

jazloc said:


> If you are doing it (whoever's going), any chance it could be before 17th August? That's when the schools go back


 
Will prob be a weekend thing anyway, some of us have work you know!!


Not me though..

My uni doesn't go back til mid-late sept


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (19 Jul 2012)

Hawk said:


> Will prob be a weekend thing anyway, some of us have work you know!!
> 
> 
> Not me though..
> ...


 

Any idea when it'll be? Soon?


----------



## dhd.evans (19 Jul 2012)

How about we pin it to a weekend in early August? Saturday 4th?


----------



## Col5632 (19 Jul 2012)

dhd.evans said:


> How about we pin it to a weekend in early August? Saturday 4th?


 
Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## dhd.evans (19 Jul 2012)

Right, i'll check with the missus and then we can get down to planning...


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (19 Jul 2012)

Does anyone know if there's any bike hire there? Wouldn't mind a road bike


----------



## dhd.evans (19 Jul 2012)

jazloc said:


> Does anyone know if there's any bike hire there? Wouldn't mind a road bike


I'll be on my hybrid, so you won't be alone (seeing as it's my only steed!)


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (19 Jul 2012)

dhd.evans said:


> I'll be on my hybrid, so you won't be alone (seeing as it's my only steed!)


 
My bike's not even a hybrid  It's a rigid MTB with 1.95 City Jets


----------



## HLaB (19 Jul 2012)

jazloc said:


> My bike's not even a hybrid  It's a rigid MTB with 1.95 City Jets


I won't be there unfortunately but we've had loads of folk on mtb's in the past.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (19 Jul 2012)

HLaB said:


> I won't be there unfortunately but we've had loads of folk on mtb's in the past.


How did they cope? Take it the roadies were going a lot faster?


----------



## HLaB (19 Jul 2012)

jazloc said:


> How did they cope? Take it the roadies were going a lot faster?


Eldudino had one at Perth IIRC and he was stronger than most folk, he's now a few years later is a Cat 4 racer. Rides tend to be more social and we've waited for other riders, its not about the bike.


----------



## ACS (19 Jul 2012)

jazloc said:


> How did they cope? Take it the roadies were going a lot faster?


 
Don't you believe it.

Early August would be good, with the Sportive St Andrews and the 100km and 200km Audax events out of Newtonmore happening over the August Bank holiday (25th - 26th), the schools returning mid month there may not be a lot of scope for escaping before September


----------



## Col5632 (19 Jul 2012)

dhd.evans said:


> I'll be on my hybrid, so you won't be alone (seeing as it's my only steed!)


 
Im be on my hybrid also, its my only bike too


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (19 Jul 2012)

Not sure I can keep up with you guys, you've gotten me worried now


----------



## Scoosh (19 Jul 2012)

To re-repeat again ... again

There are 3 cardinal Rules for CC Ecosse Forum Rides:

NO ONE gets left behind
ANY BIKE will do
There WILL be CAKE 
If some faster people go out ahead - they always wait** at a suitable spot for everyone to re-gather, drink, snack etc. Part of the fun of riding together is to learn from others about things like fuelling, riding technique, pacing etc.
Routes are chosen to be accessible to all. For some, riding 40km is a challenge  (we all started there too ...); for others, riding up a hill is a challenge (we don't choose hilly routes - but this is Scotland and views from the top of a hill are usually better then from the bottom ); for others, riding in the rain  is a challenge (this is Scotland ); for some, keeping themselves in check and not storming off up the nearest col is a challenge (you know who you are ... ).
Someone will always be going to check on and encourage those who may be on slower bikes/ less fit / newer riders. It's a wonderful way of the more 'senior' members  having a break and 'looking like they are helping', when in actual fact - they are puffing and blowing . Usually they will stay with slower riders to keep them company (walking up hills is permitted !), have a chat and discuss the differences between communism and existentialism, Turner and van Gogh - or whatever topic is suitable for keeping from thinking about how steep/ long this hill is ! 

No ONE gets left behind
There is no need to get worried about joining a CC Ecosse Forum Ride (unless you don't eat CAKE ) 
There is NO minimum speed
The maximum speed is that of the slowest member of the group - and no one should EVER feel they are too slow, have the 'wrong' bike^^ or won't be able to manage
They are sociable rides, as well as social rides
There will be CAKE 
** we have devised a clever way of making them wait: don't tell them the route, then they have to wait at each junction 
^^ there is no such thing as a 'wrong bike'


----------



## Col5632 (19 Jul 2012)

jazloc said:


> Not sure I can keep up with you guys, you've gotten me worried now


 
It's something i worried about on my first ride also but i soon realised its not about how fast they go, its all about the chat and waiting for anybody who is struggling (like me on our kinross route)


----------



## TechMech (19 Jul 2012)

Hey Scoosh, it's good to see you're still about 
That's a great idea regarding the Perth ride and was something I was going to suggest myself, but you beat me to it lol
Jazloc, as the others have said it's not about the bike, and the group rides as fast as the slowest member and yes three years ago that was me on my hybrid. On the 28 mile ride near Linlithgow each rise was like the Tourmalet and HJ did a lot to help me through that day. The weird thing was that two years later we did the route again, and what I thought was massive hills the previous time, seemed like speed bumps, just shows you how bloody unfit I was eh .

The Perth ride is a good route which everyone enjoyed as I recall, and it can be made shorter if the weather is bad or folks are struggling. A second pub stop near the end can be incorporated as well, although the second one has NO cake!!! (Well as far as I know anyway)


----------



## dhd.evans (20 Jul 2012)

This cake better be declicious if i'm riding up all these hills!

My missus is working but i'll speak to the grandparents tonight and get cover for my wee man for the day - count me as 'pretty much in'.

Likely i'll get a train up from Dundee (am i buggery cycling to Perth and then a hilly route!) and from the others on the ride i'm guessing they'll also be using trains. Would it be fair to say that the train station should be the meeting point?

Next order of business, is Sat 4th August good for everyone interested? And also, what time for start/finish of ride? (not taking the reins here, just sounding everything out!)


----------



## Col5632 (20 Jul 2012)

dhd.evans said:


> This cake better be declicious if i'm riding up all these hills!
> 
> My missus is working but i'll speak to the grandparents tonight and get cover for my wee man for the day - count me as 'pretty much in'.
> 
> ...


 
I'll most likely be driving up as there is no train that goes straight to perth and its only 20-25 mins up the road for me but the train station sounds a fair place to meet 

4th August is good for me, meet in perth for 10am? I work from 5pm onwards so need to be back home for then, how many miles you wanting to do roughly?


----------



## dhd.evans (20 Jul 2012)

Col5632 said:


> I'll most likely be driving up as there is no train that goes straight to perth and its only 20-25 mins up the road for me but the train station sounds a fair place to meet
> 
> 4th August is good for me, meet in perth for 10am? I work from 5pm onwards so need to be back home for then, how many miles you wanting to do roughly?


 
I was thinking this route that was previously quoted ( http://connect.garmin.com/activity/39433726) - i've no experience of it, but 40 miles seems decent for a couple of hours ride and someone has previously ridden it meaning we won't get too lost! If anyone has any other suggestion i'm up for most anything route-wise.


----------



## Col5632 (20 Jul 2012)

dhd.evans said:


> I was thinking this route that was previously quoted ( http://connect.garmin.com/activity/39433726) - i've no experience of it, but 40 miles seems decent for a couple of hours ride and someone has previously ridden it meaning we won't get too lost! If anyone has any other suggestion i'm up for most anything route-wise.


 
Im game for that route, looks a good one


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (20 Jul 2012)

Col5632 said:


> I'll most likely be driving up as there is no train that goes straight to perth and its only 20-25 mins up the road for me but the train station sounds a fair place to meet
> 
> 4th August is good for me, meet in perth for 10am? I work from 5pm onwards so need to be back home for then, how many miles you wanting to do roughly?


 
Any idea if there's a train that runs from Glasgow Central to Perth?


----------



## edindave (20 Jul 2012)

Can't make it that weekend - on call 

Hope it turns out to be a good day out for all


----------



## redcard (20 Jul 2012)

jazloc said:


> Any idea if there's a train that runs from Glasgow Central to Perth?



Trains are from Queen Street


----------



## Hawk (20 Jul 2012)

jazloc said:


> Any idea if there's a train that runs from Glasgow Central to Perth?


 
I'll get you in Paisley if you'd like, if you're wanting to cycle to the city centre; or otherwise can get you around town/Central, (if I can make it out on this one, which it looks like I will)


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (20 Jul 2012)

Hawk said:


> I'll get you in Paisley if you'd like, if you're wanting to cycle to the city centre; or otherwise can get you around town/Central, (if I can make it out on this one, which it looks like I will)


 
Up to you. I've never taken a bike on a train before so I might need some guidance.  I'm 14 & I'll be riding the worst bike imaginable, don't expect Chris Hoy or anything


----------



## Hawk (20 Jul 2012)

jazloc said:


> Up to you. I've never taken a bike on a train before so I might need some guidance.  I'm 14 & I'll be riding the worst bike imaginable, don't expect Chris Hoy or anything


 
I got that  

Bike spaces are in carriages with a bike sticker, usually second set of doors from the front and sometimes also second set of doors from the back. Shouldn't have a problem. Trains every 30mins on this day.

Just had a look and apparently, on this route, you're meant to make a cycle reservation, which is free. But I've never bothered in the past and not had problems...


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (20 Jul 2012)

Hawk said:


> I got that
> 
> Bike spaces are in carriages with a bike sticker, usually second set of doors from the front and sometimes also second set of doors from the back. Shouldn't have a problem. Trains every 30mins on this day.
> 
> Just had a look and apparently, on this route, you're meant to make a cycle reservation, which is free. But I've never bothered in the past and not had problems...


 
Do you reckon it's worth making a reservation?


----------



## Hawk (20 Jul 2012)

jazloc said:


> Do you reckon it's worth making a reservation?


 
Once times are decided it's probably good way of ensuring you don't have any problems


----------



## dhd.evans (21 Jul 2012)

Any chance we could knock it back a week? Can't get cover for the wee lad


----------



## Col5632 (21 Jul 2012)

dhd.evans said:


> Any chance we could knock it back a week? Can't get cover for the wee lad


 
Any saturday is fine with me


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2012)

Right what have we got planned?


I fancy joining you lot


----------



## jim55 (22 Jul 2012)

if its the next week or whatever im in (work allowing ) cos on the 4th iv commited to a wee rideout with a glasgow group


----------



## Col5632 (23 Jul 2012)

tug benson said:


> Right what have we got planned?
> 
> 
> I fancy joining you lot


 
As far as i can see we have the following people up for a ride around perth:

Me
dhd.evans
Hawk
Jazloc
edindave
TechMech
Scoosh
ACS
tug benson
Jim55

dhd.evans has said he cant make the 4th August and suggested the week after, is this ok with most?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (23 Jul 2012)

Col5632 said:


> As far as i can see we have the following people up for a ride around perth:
> 
> Me
> dhd.evans
> ...


 

I'd be able to make the 11th August, would have liked the 4th but there's no problems here.

Edit: People who've ridden the Perth route before, what's it like? Hilly?


----------



## ACS (23 Jul 2012)

Apologies I'm not able to make the 11th.


----------



## Scoosh (23 Jul 2012)

jazloc said:


> I'd be able to make the 11th August, would have liked the 4th but there's no problems here.
> 
> Edit:* People who've ridden the Perth route before, what's it like? Hilly?*


Ahem ...


Scoosh said:


> We'll need to do TechMech's fabulous Perth Ride again - it's a lovely ride, *not too far, not too hilly, sufficiently short for newbies, sufficiently long for older  riders and all on lovely quiet roads, with a wee bit of good-quality cyclepath beside the river.* There's even a pub stop  - though cake  is not as high on the list. Still - we can always keep seeking 'The Ride That Has It All' !


Arrangements can be made for under-18s at the pub stop 

I'm not available on 11th, apparently.

If there is a split, we could always do _both_ days  and the keen ones  could come to both too !


----------



## Col5632 (23 Jul 2012)

Scoosh said:


> If there is a split, we could always do _both_ days  and the keen ones  could come to both too !


 
Thats a great idea


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (23 Jul 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Thats a great idea


 
I'll come out both days if my legs will let me


----------



## dhd.evans (23 Jul 2012)

Scoosh said:


> If there is a split, we could always do _both_ days  and the keen ones  could come to both too !


 
That I do like! The other half's shifts have been chopping and changing recently so i've no one to take my young lad. I'd be game for the 11th mind.


----------



## Col5632 (23 Jul 2012)

jazloc said:


> I'd come out both days if my legs will let me


 
Same


----------



## tug benson (23 Jul 2012)

Am up for doing anything, will be good fun


----------



## Scoosh (23 Jul 2012)

dhd.evans said:


> That I do like! The other half's shifts have been chopping and changing recently so i've no one to take my young lad. I'd be game for the 11th mind.


Young lads are welcome too, y'know - on a seat/trailer/tagalong/own bike


----------



## tug benson (23 Jul 2012)

think i`ll get the train up from alloa, £16 return, not bad, not bad at all


----------



## jim55 (23 Jul 2012)

Col5632 said:


> As far as i can see we have the following people up for a ride around perth:
> 
> Me
> dhd.evans
> ...


er,,,i cant make the 4th peeps ,i was saying id b a contender if its put back a week ,is it defo then ?if so


----------



## edindave (23 Jul 2012)

Can't make either date, sorry


----------



## Col5632 (24 Jul 2012)

jim55 said:


> er,,,i cant make the 4th peeps ,i was saying id b a contender if its put back a week ,is it defo then ?if so


 
Can you make the week after as we might be doing the same ride both weeks (4th and 11th August)


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (24 Jul 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Can you make the week after as we might be doing the same ride both weeks (4th and 11th August)


 


jim55 said:


> I_ was saying id be a contender if its put back a week_


 
Looks like he can make the second week.


----------



## Rasmus (24 Jul 2012)

Wow - I go on holiday and suddenly there's an explosion of interest.

I'm in for the Perth ride. Probably free both 4th and 11th. 

I'll be on the train up from Glasgow Queen St. I'll probably take the safe route and book a cycle reservation, especially if there's a few of us on the same train.


----------



## Col5632 (24 Jul 2012)

jazloc said:


> Looks like he can make the second week.


 
Put back a week says to me the 28th July?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (24 Jul 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Put back a week says to me the 28th July?


 
Whoops, my bad! 

Rasmus, I'll be getting a train up from there as well and I'm planning to book a reservation. I'll be doing it as soon as the times get decided.


----------



## dhd.evans (24 Jul 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Put back a week says to me the 28th July?


 
I see the confusion - when i said knock it back a week i'd meant put it off till the next week. Consensus seems to be a ride on both days but i'll likely only make the 11th. Anyone any idea how to book a cycle reservation on the train?


----------



## Rasmus (24 Jul 2012)

jazloc said:


> Whoops, my bad!
> 
> Rasmus, I'll be getting a train up from there as well and I'm planning to book a reservation. I'll be doing it as soon as the times get decided.


 
Good stuff. A tip: You can use the East Coast website to book tickets and cycle reservations online even for scotrail trains. Very useful.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (24 Jul 2012)

dhd.evans said:


> I see the confusion - when i said knock it back a week i'd meant put it off till the next week. Consensus seems to be a ride on both days but i'll likely only make the 11th. Anyone any idea how to book a cycle reservation on the train?


 


> We won’t charge you to take your bike on our trains. However, availability is subject to space and, in some cases, to a cycle reservation. *Reservations can be made by contacting us on 08457 55 00 33 or visiting a staffed station with your valid ticket.* We’ve also arranged discounted cycle hire for rail travellers at various locations across Scotland.


 
EDIT: See Rasmus' post above


----------



## Col5632 (24 Jul 2012)

Sounds like its going to be a good one 

Now all we need is somebody who has done the ride before


----------



## Hawk (24 Jul 2012)

Rasmus said:


> Good stuff. A tip: You can use the East Coast website to book tickets and cycle reservations online even for scotrail trains. Very useful.


 

Oooh nice one, cheers for the hint


----------



## tug benson (24 Jul 2012)

So 2 rides are getting planned?


----------



## Scoosh (24 Jul 2012)

There is a ride being organised for the 4th August.

If you wish to organise one for 11th - please go ahead !


----------



## Col5632 (25 Jul 2012)

tug benson said:


> So 2 rides are getting planned?


 
There is now a thread for each date, hoping to make both but we shall see


----------



## tug benson (10 Dec 2012)

Was thinking of setting up this ride for some time after the new year, maybe wait till all the ice has melted

one hard climb from dollar to the top of glendevon but the down hill to gleneagles is worth it, stunning view, we would head along the back of gleneagles to braco...we would have a good stop at corrieris in causewayhead...or if you could handle and we felt we still had energy in the legs we could head up to the sherffimuir inn from Dunblane

let me know what you think, people like seamab would maybe know better roads

http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=484293


----------



## Rasmus (11 Dec 2012)

Looks good to me - I'd certainly be up for it.

How heavy is the traffic on the A91?


----------



## tug benson (11 Dec 2012)

Rasmus said:


> Looks good to me - I'd certainly be up for it.
> 
> How heavy is the traffic on the A91?


 
It isn`t to bad i cycle it all he time and `ve never felt uneasy on the bike, a lot of people cycle on the road so the cars are used to bikes, once you leave the A91 and go over glendoevon the route because really nice. You get a cracking view at the top of glendevon, you look over gleneagles, it`s a great down hill section...


----------



## Get In The Van (11 Dec 2012)

That looks a nice ride out, whats the mileage in total, (i did look at the map but couldn't see a total)
maybe start a new thread on this Tug?


----------



## tug benson (11 Dec 2012)

Get In The Van said:


> That looks a nice ride out, whats the mileage in total, (i did look at the map but couldn't see a total)
> maybe start a new thread on this Tug?


 
45 mile

1561 feet of climibing

easy


----------



## tug benson (11 Dec 2012)

Get In The Van said:


> That looks a nice ride out, whats the mileage in total, (i did look at the map but couldn't see a total)
> *maybe start a new thread on this Tug*?


 

I would am just getting a wee heads up to see if people fancy it, it`s a nice run..it`s maybe the wrong time of year to do...


----------



## HLaB (11 Dec 2012)

tug benson said:


> Was thinking of setting up this ride for some time after the new year, maybe wait till all the ice has melted
> 
> one hard climb from dollar to the top of glendevon but the down hill to gleneagles is worth it, stunning view, we would head along the back of gleneagles to braco...we would have a good stop at corrieris in causewayhead...or if you could handle and we felt we still had energy in the legs we could head up to the sherffimuir inn from Dunblane
> 
> ...





tug benson said:


> It isn`t to bad i cycle it all he time and `ve never felt uneasy on the bike, a lot of people cycle on the road so the cars are used to bikes, once you leave the A91 and go over glendoevon the route because really nice. You get a cracking view at the top of glendevon, you look over gleneagles, it`s a great down hill section...


Dunblane is probably the best starting spot for folk coming by train. The B803 from Dunblane to the M9 roundabout, however is a dual carriage and although not that busy is fast, the rbt itself is 10x worse but they are necessary evils for a good loop and you are taking 1st left at it. The A9 down to Br o Allan can be busy but you are going downhill so it doesn't feel too bad. You pass by Corrieris Cafe  just before Corrieris is the B998 Hillfoots Rd its steep but quiet. I don't like the A907 (Tullibody by pass) its feels faster/busier than the A91 but its flat until Tulibody, the choice is yours. What the Dunfermline Cycling Club tend to do is use the A907 out of Stirling but cut up to (turn left) at the first roundabout and stay on the A91, to another couple of cafes on Dollar Mainstreet (as the A91 passes through Menstrie, Alva, Tillicoultry and Dollar its not too bad). Riding on my own for a more pleasant ride I tend to cut back down to the B9140 at Menstrie or Alva, either cutting down to Dollar B913 Devon Road (Dollabeg) its a wee bit of a dogleg but the Devon Rd is all downhill. The junction at the A823 used to be awkward but its been revamped and is now a breeze and the A823 despite being classified a A road is probably quieter than a B road, enjoy the Glens. The Braco roads back to Dunblane are then great


----------



## tug benson (11 Dec 2012)

Thanks Hlab....the route i had picked was really just a start and i knew others would come in with better ideas..

train wise it would be better it the ride was starting at dunblane, it means people wouldn`t have to change stations

Also looking at it now going right along the hill-foots would best and maybe more scenic..i pass the cafes in dollar a lot, am not really one for stopping at cafes


I was a bit worried about the road up from dollar to glendevon, it`s not steep but if some aren`t into hills then they may struggle a wee bit


----------



## tug benson (11 Dec 2012)

http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=484499



Route from dunblane and going along the hill-foots


----------



## HLaB (11 Dec 2012)

tug benson said:


> I was a bit worried about the road up from dollar to glendevon, it`s not steep but if some aren`t into hills then they may struggle a wee bit


Its long but not too steep.


----------



## HLaB (11 Dec 2012)

tug benson said:


> http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=484499
> 
> 
> 
> Route from dunblane and going along the hill-foots


Looks good; the B998 is quiet but is short and steep; it may be better depending upon who is there to join the A907 then take the first left at the first rbt to the A91 hillfoots.


----------



## tug benson (11 Dec 2012)

HLaB said:


> Looks good; the B998 is quiet but is short and steep; it may be better depending upon who is there to join the A907 then take the first left at the first rbt to the A91 hillfoots.


 
hell i was hoping to throw in the sheriffmuir inn via the logie kirk climb


----------



## Col5632 (12 Dec 2012)

Not looked into the route much but you know ill be up for it


----------



## Rasmus (12 Dec 2012)

There's direct train connection from Glasgow to both Dunblane and Alloa, so from a West Coast perspective the starting point doesn't really matter.

I guess we can decide on the number of hills to include at a later stage, depending on interested participants.


----------



## edindave (12 Dec 2012)

Defo like the idea of this route out of Dunblane - equally good for westies and easties to get to.


----------



## tug benson (12 Dec 2012)

Rasmus said:


> There's direct train connection from Glasgow to both Dunblane and Alloa, so from a West Coast perspective the starting point doesn't really matter.
> 
> I guess we can decide on the number of hills to include at a later stage, depending on interested participants.


 
these are the climbs to the sheriffmuir inn, i would think it would be to much for some

http://app.strava.com/segments/1327515

http://app.strava.com/segments/914182


----------



## Get In The Van (12 Dec 2012)

The Logie Kirk hill looks a beauty, just under 600ft climb in a mile, leg burner for sure 

just looking at the strava results, is this hill used in some kind of hill climb comp?


----------



## edindave (12 Dec 2012)

Get In The Van said:


> The Logie Kirk hill looks a beauty, just under 600ft climb in a mile, leg burner for sure
> 
> just looking at the strava results, is this hill used in some kind of hill climb comp?


 
I'd love to give it a go. It looks like an event in itself.

It's perhaps not something to be included as part of the main route in a forum ride, unless there is an alternative/regrouping option..... or perhaps it could be a 'bolt-on' for the hill-lovers... yeah, great!


----------



## HLaB (12 Dec 2012)

Get In The Van said:


> The Logie Kirk hill looks a beauty, just under 600ft climb in a mile, leg burner for sure
> 
> just looking at the strava results, is this hill used in some kind of hill climb comp?


It is indeed I think the first official tt was this year they certainly blow my 7.21 away the KOM did it in under 4 and 1/2


----------



## tug benson (12 Dec 2012)

Get In The Van said:


> The Logie Kirk hill looks a beauty, just under 600ft climb in a mile, leg burner for sure
> 
> just looking at the strava results, is this hill used in some kind of hill climb comp?


 
used for the first time this year as a hill climb...i went and watched them do the hill climb, it was nearly killing some folk

a wee blog on it
http://www.owenphilipson.com/blog/2012/09/30/scottish-climbs-logie-kirk-stirling/

Am 70 of of 108 people who have done it and it`s tough


----------



## tug benson (12 Dec 2012)

edindave said:


> I'd love to give it a go. It looks like an event in itself.
> 
> It's perhaps not something to be included as part of the main route in a forum ride, unless there is an alternative/regrouping option..... or perhaps it could be a 'bolt-on' for the hill-lovers... yeah, great!


 
they have good climbs up sheriffmuir

the two i`ve already posted this one joins the same road as the logie kirk climb
http://app.strava.com/segments/727939

you then can go over the top of sheriffmuir down to blackford then along to braco cross the dreaded A9 then back up this one
http://app.strava.com/segments/626697


----------



## Col5632 (12 Dec 2012)

It's something i would love to try even if it burns a bit


----------



## Seamab (13 Dec 2012)

The Logie Kirk road is a vastly improved surface now to a few years back and makes the climb better - used to get wheelslip on it. It's a hard climb no doubt. The climb rears up again very steeply once you turn right (at the end of the blog). I'm surprised they finished there and not the car park further up. The end of the actual climb is after the Sheriffmuir Inn some miles up the road. The stats are 4.6 miles of climb at avg gradient of 4.8%. The hairpin section must be 25% to 30%.

The easiest of the Sheriffmuir climbs is from Blackford. Long and steady. A loop i sometimes do from Dollar similat ro Tugs except i cut off the Auchterarder/Braco Rd and go into Blackford. Just before the road joins the A9 (at the Baxters shop) you can turn right and follow the old A9, now a farmers access. After a short distance you reach the Sheriffmuir road and can easily dismount and cross the dual carriageway. I then come down to Logie Kirk and back up the A91. There's also the option of the Blairlogie farm shop for a cake stop.

Unfortunately, Stirling to Dollar either involves either the A91, which can be pretty busy (you can divert at Menstrie and come back on exiting Alva) or you take the B road from Menstrie to Glenochil, Fishcross, Coalsnaughton which can be busy as well (also hillier)

Dunblane or Stirling as a start point are probably best for rail users. You could head West toward Doune/Callander and loop back. There's a wee climb in Doune, Doune Hill funnily enough! (closed road) used for motorsport hillclimbs.It's about a mile long on a very good surface. Or a loop involving Braco, Comrie, Auchterarder. Finish in Stirling at Corrieries. Lots of options.


----------



## tug benson (13 Dec 2012)

Thanks seamab i knew you would have a few suggestions...

I was just putting the route up as a option, the roads from gleneagles back to dunblane are very good roads for cycling and it would be good to set up a CC ride along them..

Corrieries is a must and am sure dollar has a few wee cafe stops we could also try

it`s maybe the wrong time of year to start talking about a CC ride but the roue is always there for us to try


----------



## tug benson (13 Dec 2012)

we need to set up a day of climbing up Sheriffmuir, it`s a good place for cycling


----------



## Col5632 (13 Dec 2012)

A day round Loch Katrine would be good also


----------



## tug benson (13 Dec 2012)

Col5632 said:


> A day round Loch Katrine would be good also


 
Again i would think it would be better if we do it when all the ice has melted, i know that the dukes pass was closed there for a few days because the couldn`t clear the roads

still its a cracking cycle, i`ve only done it once, i want to do it again


----------



## tug benson (13 Dec 2012)

Right for the people that fancy doing the hills around stirling i`ve done a nice wee ride...again it can be tweaked if people know better roads and it would maybe be better in the spring/summer, it`s a route we can always go back to...this is one of the routes am going to use as a traing route for my sportives

Distance
105.95 kms

Ascent 1144 meters
http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=484807


----------



## Col5632 (14 Dec 2012)

tug benson said:


> Right for the people that fancy doing the hills around stirling i`ve done a nice wee ride...again it can be tweaked if people know better roads and it would maybe be better in the spring/summer, it`s a route we can always go back to...this is one of the routes am going to use as a traing route for my sportives
> 
> Distance
> 105.95 kms
> ...


 
That looks a good one


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Dec 2012)

tug benson said:


> these are the climbs to the sheriffmuir inn, i would think it would be to much for some
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/1327515
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/914182


 
that looks like a 48 x 16 gear job


----------



## Col5632 (19 Dec 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> that looks like a 48 x 16 gear job


 
You coming along on the next ride?


----------

